# Going to Malaga...



## Liden (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi!
Im a 42 year old swedish man on a pension.
Its a about 1600 euro per month, but I have a rent thats hafto be paid in sweden so after that, theres is just a bit more than 1000 euros left per month.
Im planing on living 2 months in the Malaga area and 2 months in sweden (back an forth)
I like to exersise at a good gym and I want a studio apartment with wifi. 
Would be nice if it were not to far from the beach and a supermarket and some nice bars.
Would like to spend 400 euros or less on it.
Could somebody please give me some information on wich area to live? who to talk to?
and so on... Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You could consider Torre del Mar, to the East of Malaga. Studios can be rented, long term, for €350 per month, as can be seen from this link:-
Alquiler pisos Torre del Mar - Enalquiler.com

There are two really good gyms with a wide range of facilities - Vals Sport (which has an outdoor swimming pool) and the one I belong to, Club Sensei, which has an indoor pool enabling all year round swimming. My annual membership fee is €298 which includes unlimited use of all facilities and classes, it's open six days a week. There are a number of smaller gyms as well which may be cheaper but with not so many facilities.

The town has many supermarkets, shops, bars and restaurants and does not "close down" in winter as some resort areas do. For getting to and from Málaga airport cheaply there is an excellent bus service (approx 50 services per day) and then change to the local train from Málaga city centre to the airport.


----------



## Liden (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you for that information Lynn... 
Is it posiible to rent 2 months at a time from anyone?
And I forgot to say that my Spanish is not that great (only know the basics).


----------



## Liden (Jul 31, 2017)

and allso... im coming in the beginning of september...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Liden said:


> Thank you for that information Lynn...
> Is it posiible to rent 2 months at a time from anyone?
> And I forgot to say that my Spanish is not that great (only know the basics).


Renting for two months at a time would really be a holiday rental, albeit a slightly longer term one, and you wouldn't get anything like the same rates as for a long term rental.


----------



## Liden (Jul 31, 2017)

*Fuengirola?*

What is Fuengirola like in september and oktober?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Liden said:


> What is Fuengirola like in september and oktober?


have a look hear it might help.I know years ago when we lived in Fuengirola it had a thriving Scandinavian community and a lot of them used to come out for the winter months and rent their properties out in summer plus it might be worth checking out `pages on Facebook.I am sure wherever you choose you will get better weather in winter then what you get in Sweden.Years ago when we had our bar in Benalmadena we used to get a lot of Danish in and boy could they drink and they certainly spent good money.

https://www.internations.org/malaga-expats/swedish


----------

